# a couple of questions



## Dusty (Mar 18, 2008)

I see several posts on using buttermilk as a culture. Can you use regular buttermilk from the store to make more buttermilk? Also how much lime juice do you use to make farmers cheese?


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

I use buttermilk from the store to make my cheese...make sure its the cultured kind. I'v not used lime juice before so maybe someone will chime in here.


----------



## Dusty (Mar 18, 2008)

do you use it as is? How can you use it to make more buttermilk? between Biscuits and cornbread we go through alot of buttermilk.


----------



## mathewsfive (May 2, 2010)

when I make cheese I use lemon juice not lime juice... I usually use about 2 or 3 tbs. for 1 gallon of milk. I have used to much, it still works, but your cheese will taste lemony


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

yeah, I use the buttermilk as is from the carton.


----------

